
Virus Outbreak Simulator - mrkramer
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.outbreak-simulator.com&#x2F;<p>It was not made by me, I found about it from my local news website.
======
gus_massa
Clicky: [http://www.outbreak-simulator.com/](http://www.outbreak-
simulator.com/)

It was difficult to notice that in the initial configuration, every square is
a person.

Note that in this model, people don't move, but have an interaction radio of
10.

So this produce a circle-like wave of infection. The peak of the infection is
proportional to the length of the border of the circle, so at some point the
number of infected persons change from exponential-like to linear-like. In a
model where people can move more, the exponential grow continue until most of
the population is infected or immune, so it is more peaky.

This model is better for other outbreaks, where the individual can't move too
much. For example, the infection of rabies in wild animals. Some animals have
a small territory, and don't move too much, so this model is a good
approximation. Note that after some time, the population is replaced by their
offspring that is not immunized, so you get a new outbreak. This create waves
of rabies. I don't have a good link now, but there are a few in
[https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=Rabies+Waves](https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=Rabies+Waves)

